# Tilden, My Young Man!! [img hvy]



## Fodder

Although I never got the pleasure to meet Tilden as a small puppy - I often dream about what he was like and I have a whole file of mental photos. The first day I met Tilden he was 10 months old and I melted, I couldn't believe that he was going to be mine.










From a measly old shelter photo, I got in contact with my old buddies @ shepherd rescue...










and 24 hours later he was home sweet home! he didn't have the best view of the place, but he was patient.










then the cone came off... and let the smiles begin!!!



















tons of road trips were in store for this guy...










1st birthday in lake tahoe, ca.



















herding lessons:










swimming lessons:










"focus" lessons:










2nd birthday, Tilden Park in Berkeley, Ca



















did I mention how much of a goof he is?



















but also how obedient...



















and adventurous...



















and gorgeous...










Happy 3rd Birthday Tilds...


















December 24, 2006.
(posting a day early since he's a Christmas Eve baby and I'm gonna be busy!)


----------



## LukesMom

I love all the pictures but his eyes in that last picture just shine with love, intelligence and joy of life. Happy Birthday to a very stunning boy.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy Birthday Handsome Boy! Glad you're living the good life!


----------



## BlackPuppy

What a beautiful guy, and who could tell from that shelter photo.


----------



## 3K9Mom

Awwww.... What a guy!!! I know why you fell in love with him. And visa versa.









From the 3K9pack (including 3K9dad making a rare appearance):


----------



## pamela berger

The pic of the three GSDs are on the beach - are they siblings?


----------



## VectorSketcher

Happy Birthday Tilden! I was wondering when I would see more pics of this guy, I love him and Miss Gia too, that last pic of Tilden is really a heart melter, I love the expression in his eyes.


----------



## JenM66

LOVE the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Fodder

Thanks everyone!!! Tilden thanks you too. I'm sure many of you can share this, but isn't it amazing when just looking at your dog brings a huge smile and warm feelings. Gia's my heart... it was hard to imagine another even coming close, but Tilden is right there!



> Originally Posted By: dogsaverThe pic of the three GSDs are on the beach - are they siblings?


dogsaver - the other two dogs Dena & Keefer (CassidysMom) are half siblings, but neither are related to Tilden (that we know of at least. in person they look pretty different actually)



> Originally Posted By: vectorSketcherI was wondering when I would see more pics of this guy, I love him and Miss Gia too


I know, I've been bad with photos lately... and no good excuse for it either


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy 3rd Birthday, Tilden. You are one handsome boy!








Just curious, how did he get the name Tilden - was it his original name or did you change it?


----------



## Kurys Mom

Happy Birthday Tilden, you are a very loved boy. 

Your eyes just light up every picture. What a great life you have now!!

Gorgeous boy.......


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue MomJust curious, how did he get the name Tilden - was it his original name or did you change it?


I'm a Berkeley native and have very fond memories of Tilden park... When I saw his photo, that name just popped in my head for some reason. It was not his original name... I tried calling him Jaxon for a day, and it just didn't fit, so Tilden it was!


----------



## SunCzarina

Happy birthday, gorgeous boy!


----------



## HeidiW

What a handsome man!!! Happy 3rd Birthday. Bet he was an adorable puppy!


----------



## AnnaRiley

How beautiful and what a great story each pic tells about you and your adventures with Tilden. Wishing you many more birthdays with this beautiful gsd in your life.!! Happy Birthday Tilden - you are beautiful!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy gotcha day Tilden!!!







Love, love, LOVE that last pic.


----------



## Zisso

A very Happy Birthday to Tilden and may he have many more in the warmth and love of his furever family!!


----------



## DogGone

How did you manage to get so many GSDs in the Fort Funston photo; is this a club event or something?

Beautiful dogs and a wonderful Park. I am jealous.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

happy woofday to a beautiful boy )))


----------



## GSDTrain




----------



## littledmc17

OMG can I just say I love him!!
Happy Birthday handsome

Tilden has got to be one of my favorites on here
I lOVE seeing pics of him


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: DogGoneHow did you manage to get so many GSDs in the Fort Funston photo; is this a club event or something?


we arranged it here actually. that was #2 of 3 get togethers @ funston. all of the dogs pictured belong to board members!



> Originally Posted By: littledmcTilden has got to be one of my favorites on here
> I LOVE seeing pics of him


aww, thank you dawn!
birthday boy just got a bath - so if the weather is nice tomorrow, i'll get some more photos of him


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Happpy Gatcha Day to the ultimate character. Big personality to match that big heart.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

He is stunning!!!

Happy Birthday big boy!!!


----------



## kelso

WONDERFUL PICS!!!


----------



## mahhi22

Ohhh, be still my heart. What a handsome boy








Happy birthday!


----------



## mspiker03

Happy Bday!

Hope we can get together again next year sometime!


----------



## CherryCola

Happy Birthday Tilden!!!! He is gorgeous. I didn't realise that he and Cherry were born on the same day! It's her third birthday today too!







Hope he has a wonderful day!


----------



## poohbearsdad

Happy birthday Tilden. Wishing you many more happy ones.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: DogGoneHow did you manage to get so many GSDs in the Fort Funston photo; is this a club event or something?


Dude, that ain't nuthin! This is the most recent meet, 8/1/09 - there are 12 GSDs, 2 labs, and a mixed breed dog in this pic: 










Samuel, (Everett54) took this picture, hopefully he won't mind that I posted it. I think there were actually 2 other shepherds that did not make it into the picture, our largest crowd ever. Here's the enormous picture thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## LisaT

Happy Birthday Tilden!!!

(I love that pic of Samuel's!!)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I will have to see the pics tonight when and if I can get online in my CHU.

But a very happy day to Tilden!!


----------

